# Scale modeling hangman



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Let's play a game. Hangman!

I'll type a series of understrokes, as many are as in the word I want you to solve. I'll even throw in a letter. 


_ y _ _ _ _ _ _ y _ _ _ _

You get 7 chance (Head, neck, body, arms and legs). After that, the problem is solved and I get to go again. If you get it right, you choose a word relating to scale modeling.


----------



## almostvirgin (May 26, 2002)

U know SCALE is an issue 4 me. lol But ok, how about an "s"


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Nope, no s.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Is this one word?


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes, one word. Well, two technically but they've each been shortened to create one word.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

"T"

Think I'll go watch some paint dry.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

_ y _ _ _ _ _ _ y _ _ t _

Make sure it's a flat coat because it dries faster so you'll have more time to come play. :hat:


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

"E"

Time to go weed the yard.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

_ y _ _ _ _ _ _ y _ _ t e


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

uh.....M.......


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Nope. No M


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Uh....UM......Uh.......12?


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I'd like to buy a vowel, Pat. Is there an "o"?

Oh, Vanna> :wave:


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

_ y _ _ o _ _ _ y _ _ t e


----------



## almostvirgin (May 26, 2002)

ok I'm gonna cheat and take 2 turns at once. "k" and "c"


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Grumble grumble...

I'll allow it.

C y _ _ o _ c _ y _ _ t e


----------



## Tordoc (Apr 27, 2003)

"h" ?


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Nope. Sorry, no H.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

cyrano coyote?


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

close.


----------



## almostvirgin (May 26, 2002)

the letter *N *please - did I exceed the total guesses allowed for one day?


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

I know I know I know--- It's cyanoa---- Awww man its past bedtime


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

almostvirgin said:


> the letter *N *please - did I exceed the total guesses allowed for one day?


 C y _ _no _ c _ y _ _ t e

Crazy Mike, you can do it!


----------



## Sarge4109 (Apr 14, 2005)

"Models are cool"

wait...never mind


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Super Glue!!!!!


----------



## Sarge4109 (Apr 14, 2005)

lol >.<


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Cyanoacrylate


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

ding ding ding ding!

Want to give it a shot, Ziz?


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Ok.

No "free letter" help starting off this time. Two words (could be three, depending how you look at it)


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

the letter r


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

_ _ _ _ r _ _ r _ _ _ / _ _ r _ _


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I'd like four M's and a silent "Q".


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

_ _ _ _ r m _ r _ _ _ / _ _ r _ _


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

How's about an E?


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

_ _ _ e r m _ r _ e _ / _ _ r _ _


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

letter s


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

_ _ _ e r m _ r _ e _ / _ _ r _ s


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Aftermarket parts?


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

DING! DING! DING! DING! DING!

We have a winner!


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Ok......
Two Words
_ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

Okay, I'll byte!..........How about an I?


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

NO,No I...


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

S maybe?


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Yes
_ _ _ _ _ _/_ _ _ _ _ _ s


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I'll take a "P".


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

beeblebrox said:


> I'll take a "P".


Bathrooms to the right :wave: No p sorry


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Here is a Hint....Its a Model.....all of us want it....its not trek related


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I can't seem to make "life-sized Angelina Jolie" fit the space.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Gonna have to time this game with a calendar!!! here is another hint......its a vehicle.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Throw in the vowels for free. :thumbsup:


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Is there an A?


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Yes!!! There are 2 A's
A_ _ _ _ A/_ _ _ _ _ _s


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

Ummm......How 'bout an "R"?


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Finaly! 2 R's
A_r_rA/_ _ _ _ _ _S
C'mon You guys can do it!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

O, please.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Yes! 3 Of them
a_rora/_oo_ _ _s
C'mon....Almost there


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

"U" so crazy.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

aurora/_oo_ _us
c'mon


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

aurora moonbus?


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Capt_L_Hogthrob said:


> aurora moonbus?


YES!!!THANK GOD!!!! YOUR TURN! :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

_ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Good Luck!......Bwahahahahaaaaa!!! :dude:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Aurora/BigFrankie


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

Ummmm.......no......Nice guess though! :thumbsup:


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Is there a "T"?


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

Nope....No t's.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Aurora Blackbeard?


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

Good Guess!....But no....So far there's a head, arm, and leg.....Do we wanna count fingers and toes?....lol


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Is there a G?


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

One G

_ _ _ g _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

How bout an M?


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

Sorry, No M's.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Is there an "H"?


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

Yes, one H. :thumbsup: 

_ _ _ g _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _ h _ _


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Is there a B?


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

Yes!....2 b's......swatting at them, "shoo!..Shoo!"!....lol...Good Job!

B _ _ g _ _ / _ _ _ b _ _ _ h _ _


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

An A?


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

Yes, 2 a's



B a _ g _ _ / A _ _ b _ _ _ h _ _


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

An E?


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

Yes, 2 e's



B a _ g e _ / A _ _ b _ _ _ h e _


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Badger/Airbrushes?


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

DING! DING! DING!

We have a winnaaaahhhhhhhh!!!!....Great job!

Now, It's my honor to hand over to you, the magic noose!


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Here you go:


_ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

:wave: Big Isabella Rosselini?


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

PANTS!!!

Sorry, wrong game. Uh..."S"


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Yes. There is an "S":


_ _ _ / _ _ _ S _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Here's a clue!

I'm probably not the only person who thought he invented it!


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

Is there perchance an "R"?


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Yes. There is are two "R"s:


_ R _ / _ R _ S _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Can I have an "E" please, Vanna? And is this a Prize Puzzle?

hehehehe

"Boldly Go!" 
Scorp


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

phrankenstign said:


> Yes. There are two "E"s:
> 
> 
> _ R _ / _ R _ S _ _ _ _ / _ E _ _ _ _ _ _ E


 Yes, there is a no-Prize Puzzle....


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Dry brushing technique


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Ding-Ding-Ding!!!!!

You've got it!!!

As a teenager, I could have sworn I'd invented it!


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

phrankenstign said:


> Ding-Ding-Ding!!!!!
> 
> You've got it!!!
> 
> As a teenager, I could have sworn I'd invented it!


No! I invented it....Dang I won .


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

This one is easy
- - -/- - - - - - -
Has become a mantra here at times


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Big Frankie


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

I believe the correct phrase is,

"Big Frankie!!! Big Frankie!!! Big Frankie!!!"


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Yes! Your turn...good Job


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Zombie_61 said:


> Aurora/BigFrankie


Hey, I guessed "Big Frankie" before it was even listed. Does that count?


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Go ahead Zombie_61....make it a good one!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

No, no, I was just joking. It's your turn phrank. :thumbsup:


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Okay....Here's one:

_ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _

This is a bit unusual!!!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

MPC/Alien?


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Good guess....but no!

The person who designed this was a former astronaut.


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

Magnatomicflux Warp Drive engine!!!


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Hmmmm...That guess wasn't as good.....but I think in the official rules to hangman, you're supposed to guess a letter when you don't know what it is.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

"T" :freak:


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

No "I"....sorry!

_ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _


__
| |
| :drunk:
| 
| 
|
|
------

I


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

It's not THAT difficult!


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

I'd like to buy a vowel!......An "E" please vanna.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

There are two "E"s!

_ _ E / _ _ _ E _


__
| |
| :drunk:
| 
| 
|
|
------

E I


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I said *T* ,not *I*!


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

D'oh! I guess you've got a free one! There is one "T"!

T_ E / _ _ _ E _


__
| |
 | 
| 
| 
|
|
------

E I T


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

an "H"


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

There are two "H"s!

T H E / H _ _ E _


__
| |
| 
| 
| 
|
|
------

E H I T


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I'd like to solve the puzzle, Pat. "The Homer"?


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

DING!-DING!!-DING!!!

:hat:------:hat:------:hat:

* T H E* / *H O M E R*


__
| |
| 
| 
| 
|
|
------

E H I T

*
YOU DID IT! OUTSTANDING DEDUCTIVE REASONING!!!*

_*It looks like you're up,* _*Zombie_61*_!_


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Okay...this one goes back to the "Manufacturer/Kit Name" format. It's a kit that's somewhat hard to find these days, but shouldn't be too difficult to figure out.

_ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Are there any "L"s?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

One "L"

_ _ _ _ _ _ / _ L _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Are there any "A"s?


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

aurora Blackbeard?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

phrankenstign said:


> Are there any "A"s?


Yes, there are three.
A _ _ _ _ A / _ L A _ _ _ _ _ _ _



The-Nightsky said:


> aurora Blackbeard?


Give 'dat man a ceegar, we have a winnah! :dude: 

Aurora/Blackbeard

I only realized _after_ I posted it that you had made this guess earlier. Once I found out, I knew it would just be a matter of time before you got it.

You're up! :thumbsup:


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Ok _ _ _ /_ _ _ _ _. Its a model kit...brand name and subject.Two Possibilities for the maufacturer same amount of letters, either will be considered correct.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

AMT/Spock?

If not, then are there any "A"s?


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Yep thats it!! You win...Thank God Your turn,Actualy no you didnt but you are soooo close......You got the Amt part(mpc was right too)'
So heres whats left AMT A_ _ _ _


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Are there any "N"s?


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Jes!
Amt A_ _ _n
C'mon end this now!


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

AMT/Acorn?

If that isn't right...Are there any "E"s?


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

phrankenstign said:


> AMT/Acorn?
> 
> If that isn't right...Are there any "E"s?


Now Phrankie Yer tryin NOT to win....Yes theres an e.
Amt A_ _en :thumbsup:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Amt Alien?


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

beeblebrox said:


> Amt Alien?


Yes! You win! Your turn


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I'll take the year's supply of Rice-a-roni and a ceramic dalmation, Pat.

My turn? :freak: 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _

It's the manufacturer and kit name. HINT: Wasted licensing fee.


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

Magnatomicflux Warp Drive engine!!!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

WRONG!!

Pick a letter ya clown!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

The suspense is killing me.  This'll help.
_ o_ o _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ o _ / _ o _ _ _ _ o


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Monogram Biggus/Forankio?

If that isn't the answer, then are there any "N"s?


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

phrankenstign said:


> Monogram Biggus/Forankio?


Is that a Roman name like Sillius Soddus or Biggus D**kus?

_ ono _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ on / _ o _ _ _ _ o


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

I believe they are related.......I didn't know if anyone would make the connection!

Are there any "M"s?


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

[whistling]Always look on the bright side of death...[/whistling]
:tongue: 
Mono _ _ _m / _ _ _ on / _ o _ _ _ _ o


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Hmmmmm....????

Are there any "G"s?


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I was singing the song from Life of Brian. No connection with the puzzle.

Monog _ _m / _ _ _ on / _ o _ _ _ _ o

Here's another clue: PL Scorpion.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Uhhhhhh......

Are there any "R"s?


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Yup. Congradulations, you've earned some free A's.

Monogram / _ a _ on / _ or _ _ _ o


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

My guess is:

MONOGRAM/KAZON/TORPEDO


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Tag! You're it!!!


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

*Here's a product you may have in your modeling workshop:*

_ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _


 __
* | |
| 
| 
| 
|
||\ 
 |-----|*


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

flesh/eating/super/nanite! :thumbsup: 

Gimme a T.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Close, but most people probably wouldn't want that in their workshop. Please guess a letter.


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

Magnatomicflux Warp Drive engine!!!


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

*Close, but no cigar......Please guess a letter!*

_ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _


 __
* | |
| 
| 
| 
|
||\ 
 |-----|*


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Atomic dremel magnagouger 4000?


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I'd like the "T" I guesssed before and an "S" please.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

*Oooooo....You got TWO!!!*

_ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ T S / _ _ _ S _ / _ _ _ _ _ _


 __
* | |
| 
| 
| 
|
||\ 
 |-----|*

S T


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

How's about an "E" please vanna!


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

*Yes!!! There is an "E"!!!!*

_ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ T S / _ _ _ S _ / _ _ _ _ E _


 __
* | |
| 
| 
| 
|
||\ 
 |-----|*

E S T


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Is there a c?


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

_ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ T S / _ _ _ S _ / _ _ _ _ E _


 __
* | |
| 
| 
| 
|
||\ 
 |-----|*

C E S T

No "C"....Sorry!


----------

